# Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться с рентгеновскими снимками



## Flicker (23 Сен 2011)

Можно расшифровку? Есть ли искривление шеи и остеохондроз?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Сен 2011)

Искривления,  остеохондроза  я не вижу,  есть признаки гипермобильности в сегменте С4-С5.  Для подтверждения этого следует сделать снимки в наклоне и разгибания шеи. Но какой смысл  в этом? Наличие  гипермобильности можно рассматривать как вариант нормы,  у людей с астеническим телосложением.


----------



## AIR (26 Сен 2011)

Чтобы судить о гипермобильности, или нестабильности - действительно необходимо сделать снимки с функциональными пробами (ФРИ). Кроме того, по общепризнанной классификации имеются пять рентгенологических признаков, отличающих гипермобильность от нестабильности...


----------



## Flicker (4 Окт 2011)

Спасибо за ответы


----------



## doclega (29 Ноя 2011)

можно озвучить их


AIR написал(а):


> Чтобы судить о гипермобильности, или нестабильности - действительно необходимо сделать снимки с функциональными пробами (ФРИ). Кроме того, по общепризнанной классификации имеются пять рентгенологических признаков, отличающих гипермобильность от нестабильности...


 
можно озвучить их? - очень интересно.

с уважением.


----------



## AIR (30 Ноя 2011)

*Признак*​* Нестабильность*​​*Гипермобильность*​Число изменённых ПДС

1-2​5 и более​Направление смещения

в обе стороны​вперёд и при сгибании​Амплитуда смещения

2 мм и более​обычно менее 2 мм​Мышцы шеи

нормальные​гипотрофичны​Высота диска

снижена​не снижена​Сигнал МРТ (Т1 и Т2)

снижен​яркий​не получилось вставить таблицу, посмотрите Бродская З.Л


----------

